# Fire Pump Transfer Switch



## jar546 (Jun 29, 2013)

A building is being converted from an old factory to apartments.  A new sprinkler system is being installed.  The fire pump room and associated equipment is located on the NW corner of the building.  There is a standby generator located in the rear, on the SE corner of the building that has 3 transfer switches located right next to it.  You are being asked to install a transfer switch for the fire pump next to the existing transfer switches.  Can you do that?


----------



## TheCommish (Jun 30, 2013)

as long as the wiring to and form the transfer switch maintains the  required rating in hours for the length of the  conduit path, could be up to 2 hours  as I recall, maybe reduce to 1 hour in a fully sprinkled building


----------



## jar546 (Jun 30, 2013)

TheCommish said:
			
		

> as long as the wiring to and form the transfer switch maintains the  required rating in hours for the length of the  conduit path, could be up to 2 hours  as I recall, maybe reduce to 1 hour in a fully sprinkled building


That is one aspect but not the one we are looking for.


----------



## chris kennedy (Jun 30, 2013)

OK, been 22hrs, 695.12(A)


----------



## Coug Dad (Jun 30, 2013)

The transfer switch has to be at the fire pump controller, which is in the pump room.  It depends upon what version of NFPA 20 you are under.  Some versions require the fire pump controller and ATS to be within the same unit.


----------



## jar546 (Jun 30, 2013)

Fire Pump Transfer Switch

Near and within site of the pump controller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jar546 (Jun 30, 2013)

Fire Pump Transfer Switch

Thank you Mr. Kennedy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chris kennedy (Jun 30, 2013)

jar546 said:
			
		

> Thank you Mr. Kennedy


My friends call me Chris, (can't tell you what my wife calls me) and thank you for stimulating the E forums.


----------



## RJJ (Jun 30, 2013)

695.12 A. states "shall be located as close as practicable to, and within sight of , the motors that they control."


----------

